# From log to bowl



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

My nephew dropped off a fresh cut walnut log back in september. I cut it into 8 bowl blanks and sealed the cut edges. I took one and rough turned it right away and left it an inch thick, sealed just the top edge, and stuck it in a paper shopping bag. Today I finished turned the bowl. It came out pretty nice, 9" x 5". Has some sapwood in it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very nice indeed, Mike.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweet. I like it.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice shape, and boy that walnut looks good. I hate working with walnut because I must have an allergy to it but I love the way it looks.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Good looking walnut! Bowl looks great too. What's the finish on this one Mike?

John


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool form, I like the contrast of the sap wood. :yes:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That turned out really sweet.


----------



## Steve Bellinger (Nov 12, 2010)

That's a sweet looking bowl
Steve


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Pretty!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's gorgeous Mike. I've only had one experience turning walnut and it was a very nice wood to turn. Love the finish and shape on that bowl.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

thats awesome. your like a bowl making machine!:thumbsup:


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Beautiful. I love walnut with a touch of sapwood. 

How much is the rim undercut? It looks like the rim is still an inch thick, but I know it's not. How do you do it?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice bowl. But if there's sapwood on one side of the bowl, then the blank must have been cut so the turning axis is parallel to the axis of the log. Right? Or am I missing something? If so, I'm guessing it's to one side of the pith. Isn't this contrary to what is generally done? Not that an experienced person like yourself can't deviate from the norm. I just get confused as to the best way to cut blanks, especially if you want deep vessels.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice bowl mike, looks like its ready for popcorn...lol


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks guys,
Finish is 4-5 coats of lacquer wiped on. Then buffed on a set of Beale wheels I have on a big Jet buffer. If you're not familiar with the beale setup, here's a link for it:http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2002036/3729/Beall-Wood-Buff-System.aspx

The rim is undercut using a bowl gouge. It's not that thick. The walls are a heavy 1/8". With a bowl this size, you can reach under with the gouge and undercut, being careful. 

The log I cut the blank from was about 4' long. It had a very small pith in the center. I cut the log in half lengthwise, then cut each 1/2 into four pieces. So the turning axis is actually perpendicular to the length of the log. Here's a pic of the blanks when I first cut them. If you look at the blank in the top left, you can see the sapwood doesn't go evenly around both sides. The mushroom my nephew cut with a chainsaw in about 5 minutes. It was cut in the same direction as the length of the log. You can see the sapwood better in that pic and also the bark around the outer edges. I sealed the whole thing with anchorseal.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

As usual, puuuuuuuurty. Thanks for the lessons, Mike.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing some of the steps you went through to get that. That is some inspiring work.

Rob


----------

